# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Plus-Minus

## The Clown

Gjendja e tanishme eshte 1000

Forumistët shenojne nr 1 me shume, ndersa forumistet nje me pak.

----------


## The Clown

999..........

----------


## Cyrus

998.............

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

696.......

----------


## The Clown

999.........

----------


## USA NR1

> 999.........


.....1000.....

----------


## tetovarja87

999...................

----------


## The Clown

1000.........

----------


## stern

*999..................*

----------


## tetovarja87

998...................

----------


## maryp

997.........

----------


## tetovarja87

996...............

----------


## alem_de

997.........................

----------


## tetovarja87

996................

----------


## alem_de

997 ...............  he Tetovare pse ma hengre nje........numer.....

----------


## tetovarja87

edhe nje tjeter tani hahah.......
u bena matematiciente duke ngrene numra hahah....si gausi


996..........

----------


## alem_de

997...........nuk e di se cfar inati ke me mua,une ty nuk te kam inat

----------


## tetovarja87

pse nuk eshte e lejuar te te mbaje inate....
ps/ nga e kuptove....


996.................

----------


## alem_de

997.............. me mbajt inat nuk ben..... se bjen shi kur te martohesh,hahahaha

----------


## tetovarja87

c'ka per te qeshur ?!
une kure te martohem do iki ne egjipte ose arabi te beje dasmen...
qe shi te mos bjere..........
bene si nuk bene te mbashe inate..dhe ju e dini pse-n
sic me mban inat ashtu te mbaje.......1=1...pse kushe je tim os te te mnbaj inate?!

996.............

----------

